# 8th Anniversary Logo Contest!!



## jeff (Sep 28, 2011)

Vote HERE!

*8th Anniversary Logo Contest!*

Praise! Acclaim! Free Stuff! and a $150 PRIZE!

Enter via email (see below) by Oct 19, 2011.

Welcome to what has become a very fun yearly tradition at the IAP: Our Anniversary Logo Design Contest. YOU design it, and YOU vote on it. The logo ends up on our Donation Drawing coffee mug, and graces the front page at our site for the entire year. 

What we're looking for is a logo


with clean, simple lines in black and white
that has elements of pens, the IAP, penmaking, etc.
which likely contains the number "8" or "VIII" or the word "eight" or "eighth" or some other commonly recognized symbol for 8.
You MAY (as the 2009 and the 2010 and the 2011 logos did) incorporate one of the existing IAP logos into your submission.

The Contest

Beginning precisely two shakes of a lamb's tail after I post this thread, and continuing through approximately midnight US Eastern time on October 19, 2011, entries for the logo contest will be accepted as jpg images sent via email to logo8 ("at" penturners.org) 

If more than 10 submissions are received, I and our trusty management team will whittle those down to the best 10, then we'll have two rounds of member voting; a 10-day semi-final round to select the top 3, and a 7-day final round to select the winner. 

The names of the members submitting entries will not be revealed until after the final voting. So, *DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY ANYWHERE!!!* Submit it by email as described below.

If you win, we may ask you to tweak your design very slightly to fit our needs (or our crack digital editing team can handle that), then it will become the official 8th anniversary IAP logo. It will appear on our annual run of limited edition coffee mugs and perhaps other items, as well as be immortalized on the front page of our site for the whole of 2012.

The Prize

At a minimum, the winner will receive:


A $150 gift certificate to the penmaking supply vendor of their choice OR a $150 gift certificate to Amazon.com
One of each item on which the logo is used (mugs, hats, whatever we make...)
Submitting Your Entry

*DO NOT POST YOUR ENTRY!!* 


You may submit *one* entry.

There is no fee for entry. Entries become the property of penturners.org, LLC

Submit your entry by email to: logo8 ("at" penturners.org). *Please put "Logo Contest Entry"* in the subject field of your email. All entries will be acknowledged by email within 24 hours of receipt.

Entries should be jpg images of your digitally created entry.

Only members of The IAP/penturners.org are eligible.

Sorry, members of the management team and moderators, you're not eligible!
*Additional Information:*


The logo you submit will be voted upon exactly as you submit it. We won't do any cleanup or tweaking until after the winner is selected.

The logos need to be black and white, not gray scale or color. If you'll look at last year's logo you'll see what I mean. The reason for that is the design of the mugs, with the logo in clay relief, can accommodate only two "colors" (clay or no clay).
In case you're new and aren't familiar with our mugs, here are last year's as an example.

Contact me via PM, or post below if you have questions or concerns.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!


----------



## kovalcik (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

I tried to follow your link to the mugs @~9:30 AM and got this:

*kovalcik*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
   	Don't know if it is the link or me, but just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 29, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Haynie (Sep 29, 2011)

They don't love me either.



kovalcik said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I tried to follow your link to the mugs @~9:30 AM and got this:
> 
> ...


----------



## sumterdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't get it either


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 29, 2011)

Friendly suggestion:

Jeff, you MAY want to show 7, 6 and 5???

Just to give an idea of what they have looked like.


----------



## jeff (Sep 29, 2011)

You should be able to see the 2010 mug post now.


----------



## jeff (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are prior year mugs.


----------



## philb (Sep 29, 2011)

How many entries are allowed per user?


----------



## Haynie (Sep 29, 2011)

Rules say 1


----------



## jeff (Sep 29, 2011)

philbaldwin said:


> How many entries are allowed per user?



It's in the rules above. One.


----------



## jeff (Sep 30, 2011)

Just as a point of information, last year we had about 18 entries. Get busy!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 8, 2011)

What are the size requirements of the jpg?

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Oct 8, 2011)

Rmartin said:


> What are the size requirements of the jpg?
> 
> Thanks



For the contest, 600px in the major dimension would be fine. Winners have previously provided PSD or EPS files after the contest, which are very helpful.


----------



## jeff (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a reminder... the logo contest closes in a few days.

Still plenty of time to get your winning entry drawn up!


----------



## jeff (Oct 17, 2011)

Only 11 entries so far. 

Put down those tools and get to work on a logo!


----------



## grz5 (Oct 20, 2011)

will the 10 logos be posted today?


----------



## jeff (Oct 24, 2011)

grz5 said:


> will the 10 logos be posted today?



It will take me a few days to get the entries whittled down and post the vote.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 24, 2011)

Jeff, how many logos were submitted?


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2011)

We had 16 logos. I'm just about to post them for the management team to whittle them down to 10. Then we'll start voting.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## jeff (Oct 30, 2011)

The management team has whittled the entries down to the 10 best.

The vote will be posted this evening. We have some excellent entries to choose from!


----------

